# 1/8 inch chain on 3/32 cog?



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Should I NOT put a 1/8 inch chain on my 3/32 drive train?
No off roading, just commuting on a road fixie.

I'm tired of wearing out chains every 1000 miles

Steve


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

You can do it but you need to run your chain a little tighter. If you race with it, which it doesn't sound like you would be doing, then it will come off at high rpm (165+).

The bigger question is how are you wearing out chains 3/32 fixed gear chains every 1000 miles? You should be getting at least 5,000 or so. Unless you're not riding properly or have the chain too tight or something like that.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pegorider said:


> Should I NOT put a 1/8 inch chain on my 3/32 drive train?
> No off roading, just commuting on a road fixie.
> 
> I'm tired of wearing out chains every 1000 miles
> ...


I've never had a problem doing it...on some bike I prefer it since it also helps with minor chainline issues


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Works fine.
Never had a problem.
I don't think you need to run your chain tighter unless you don't have a good chainline.
No chain should wear-out in 1000 miles???


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

jmlapoint,

Yea, 1,000 miles sound quick. Try to evaluate your circumstances. Is your chain tight enough that it binds at any point through a full chain rotation? If not then tension is not a problem. I can't see alignment being an issue either as 3/32 chains are designed to be flexible. So, if you are not binding the chain up due to over tightening then your issue has to do with environment or maintenance. BMX chains tend to be burlier because of their intended use. They also tend to cost less than high end road chains. The next time you are ready for a change try 1/8th. It certainly won't hurt anything.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, so I may have exaggerated a bit, but I have had more than a few chains stretch to the point that I could not maintain adequate tension after 1000-1200 miles. Perhaps I should have mentioned that my fixed gear is built on a Waterford cyclocross frame. The Waterford has horizontal dropouts, so my ability to accommodate chain stretch is limited.
Yesterday, I installed 1/8 chain. Man, was it noisy! Off it came and on went a 3/32 chain, ah sweet quiet drive train!!!

I spent a little time investigating chains, (usually I buy whatever 7 or 8 speed chain is on sale.) Looks like my next chain will be a 3/32 fixed gear chain from KMC. They are supposed to have all the strength advantages of a 1/8 inch track chain, but in a 3/32 inch size.

Sherpa23- you wrote:
"You should be getting at least 5,000 or so. Unless you're not riding properly or have the chain too tight or something like that."

How could I not be riding properly? I pedal, the bike goes, I stop pedaling, the bike stops. Seriously, I slow the bike with some back pressure, but to save my 54 year old knees, I use my brakes, (front and back,) for 95% of my slowing/stopping. I'm not sure what you mean by the comment about not riding properly.

Steve-riding 109 miles fixed in El Tour de Tucson next weekend.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^ By not riding properly, perhaps he meant doing trix.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Trix???

Did you see the part about 54 year old knees?

No trix here, pal :lol:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't do trix either....and my knees are older than yours....


----------



## victorthewombat (Feb 28, 2003)

*3/32"*



Sherpa23 said:


> You can do it but you need to run your chain a little tighter. If you race with it, which it doesn't sound like you would be doing, then it will come off at high rpm (165+).
> 
> The bigger question is how are you wearing out chains 3/32 fixed gear chains every 1000 miles? You should be getting at least 5,000 or so. Unless you're not riding properly or have the chain too tight or something like that.


3/32" do not really mate with 1/8" chainwheels. The other way will work. But once started do not go back. Chain alignment is the most important. 

VTW


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

By not riding properly, I meant back pedaling, or skidding, or other things like that. What I was really thinking was a tight chain. On my track bikes, I typically can move my chain 1cm to 1.5cm up and down with no tension. You want to have your chain as loose as possible without the ability to come off the chain rings. If you want to check this, pedal the cranks while pushing on the chain from the side with a wrench and the try to push it off the chainring. It should be as loose as possible without getting pushed off.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've never had a problem doing it...on some bike I prefer it since it also helps with minor chainline issues


Same here. If a 1/8" was noisy and a 3/32" wasn't, it sounds like you have some chainline issues. All 3/32" chains are "multi-speed" and therefore more laterally flexible than a 1/8". That alone would quiet down a less than perfect chainline.

P.S.

I've had excellent results running the KMC stainless on both my fixed and my SS with 3/32" rings and cogs.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*????????*



> Okay, so I may have exaggerated a bit, but I have had more than a few chains stretch to the point that I could not maintain adequate tension after 1000-1200 miles.
> 
> Perhaps I should have mentioned that my fixed gear is built on a Waterford cyclocross frame. The Waterford has horizontal dropouts, so my ability to accommodate chain stretch is limited.


I'm doubly confused by these two statements. Taking them in reverse order: First, unless you mistakenly said "horizontal" but really meant "vertical," your ability to accomodate stretch should be plenty.

Second, chain "stretch" is generally a problem because the lengthened pitch between the pins increases the wear on cog and ring. A grossly worn chain (1% elongation) will only move the wheel back by about 3/16 of an inch, an amount that should easily be accomodated by any horizontal dropout, unless you first set it up with the wheel nearly all the way back.


----------



## Dizle (Oct 25, 2008)

How many miles are you guys getting out of your 1/8" chains? I had an Izumi, the $25 one, on for not much more than 1000 miles and I don't do tricks and I stop with my 2 brakes. Chain ring and cog were brand new when chain was installed, just seems quick for the chain to stretch. BTW I'm checking it with a parktools chain checker


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> By not riding properly, I meant back pedaling, or skidding, or other things like that.


Whaaaaa?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> BTW I'm checking it with a parktools chain checker


Don't do that. Or at least, check the chain with a steel ruler, and see if the chain checker is giving you a bogus indication, which they often do. Those tools are kind of a waste, IMHO. They don't save but a second or two compared to using the readily available ruler, and they often give misleading results.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

No trix- i.e no skid stops, no back pedaling. I have two brakes and I like to use them.

I don't think my chain is too tight. 

And regarding the dropouts, I left out the adjective "short" to describe the Waterford's horizontal dropouts.


----------

